# Life Like makes a 57 Nomad / Glomad



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Just found a set from L.L. with two 57 nomads in it. The set is from Snap-on and retails around $65. One is red with a wht top, and the other is wht with a red top. Small wrenches make up the side stripe and the chevy emblem in the front of the hood. I tried to attach pics hopefully it worked.
Happy hunting


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

COOL....I don't usually like LifeLike...but I like these.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That's a pleasant surprise. I hope these cars become widely available.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I think I am going to call the snap on supplier tomorrow and see what I can get.
Russell


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

The casting looks kinda weird to me.....especially the front bumper/grille and the roof/windshield area. Plus, sedan deliveries didn't have the angled b-pillar like the Nomad did - it was straight up and down.

I'm sure they will sell plenty of them - but if they would put just a little more effort into making them more "lifelike" they would sell TONS more.

When I saw the thumbnail I thought "cool" but then when I looked at it full-size it turned to "ugh". I'll pass on this one (unless of course I find a set at a yard sale for $5).


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

cool hot rod style :thumbsup:


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

krazcustoms said:


> The casting looks kinda weird to me.....especially the front bumper/grille and the roof/windshield area. Plus, sedan deliveries didn't have the angled b-pillar like the Nomad did - it was straight up and down.
> 
> I'm sure they will sell plenty of them - but if they would put just a little more effort into making them more "lifelike" they would sell TONS more.
> 
> When I saw the thumbnail I thought "cool" but then when I looked at it full-size it turned to "ugh". I'll pass on this one (unless of course I find a set at a yard sale for $5).


Think of them as "Foose" specials 

Cool if I can buy them cheap, $65 for the pair, no way.
Patience is a virtue but she won't always wait.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I think they look really cool. Realistic or not I like them.


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

I really like them as well, good looking cars, cool, Shon


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

is there a snap-on part #


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

very cool i got to have them let the search begin


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I wouldn't mind a set to customize.  rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Well, that's different...


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Those are neat... Happy to see LL doing something other then Nascar. I'm guessing they come on a T-chassis? I wished they'd bring back the M-chassis. 

-Robbie


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

roadrner said:


> I wouldn't mind a set to customize.  rr


The White one would be my first pick for the El Camino.:thumbsup:


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Roffutt--- what are your reasons for wanting the M chassis back?


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

The Set Part #433-9106, and yes it comes with a lighted T-Chassis with a red bulb making it a glomad. They also do not come with the chrome wheels they just look better with them.


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Neo, 

The M-Chassis in my mind is a superior toy car. I hate the way the T-chassis handles on pretty much any tomy track I've run them on.. I cannot speak for LL track, because I've never owned any or even used it. As, I understand it.. The LL track has a thicker rail, so by default the cars have more magnetic down force.

And.. our group has been racing the M-cars the last few months in a "Toy Ceramic" class.. Just a lot of fun racing. 

-Robbie


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

Not bad, I feel another G3 conversion coming on........

*Yo!*


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I went away from LL because the front to rear wheel proportions was driving me bonkers.

If they were to raise the front axle position and increase the tire diameter, ALL of their cars would look so much better and the chassis could stay nice and close to the track!

Then again....I am just a slotard with an opinion.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Hutts for M chassis*



neorules said:


> Roffutt--- what are your reasons for wanting the M chassis back?


Reasons for returning to the M chassis (IMHO):

1) The M chassis design lends itself to repair more than the T chassis. If you break a front axle on the T chassis, the chassis is toast. THe M chassis has a replaceable front axle.

2) The M chassis is more forgiving to drive given the magnetic traction comes from the motor magnets - in 1:1 driving terms, the car is tossable. The dot NEOs on the T chassis provide super grip but their small diameter make the car handle like an on-off switch. 

3) The M chassis has a replaceable guide pin which is in front of the front axle. THe T chassis has a pin inserted into the chassis behind the centerline of the front tires. I think the pin position on the M leads to better handling.

One thing that both chassis have over every chassis except the new Mega-G is their low side profile. Both lend themselves to modern with low side pods.

All in all, the T chassis gives the impression that it is intended to be a "throw away" chassis while the M chassis says "I'm repairable".


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Monger said it perfect! The T is a good chassis for beginners and offers good bang for the buck, but its a throwaway. 

Two things he forgot to mention though:

1) The motor brush leaves soldered to the pickup plates is a crap idea. Yeah Im sure the electrical continuity is great, but thats a tight spot to de-solder if you have to replace either the plates or the motor.

2) Whats with that goofy teeny tiny motor pinion and way-too-long motor block? No chance of swapping those guts into much of any other chassis without major work.

But for the record, whenever these nomads come out as regular release, individual cars Ill definitely pick up a couple. 'Mads rule.


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

resinmonger said:


> Reasons for returning to the M chassis (IMHO):
> 
> 1) The M chassis design lends itself to repair more than the T chassis. If you break a front axle on the T chassis, the chassis is toast. THe M chassis has a replaceable front axle.
> 
> ...


Nicely put! :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I agree, for straight up racing fun... the M rules. For customs, I choose the T's because they have a kick ass can motor that can handle the extra weight of a die cast body. 

Both serve a purpose to me. Plus... It's easier to use custom rims on the M's and while there are T's with chrome rims, the M's with chromes are easier to find.


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

i called a snapon dealer today and he told me the cost $110.00 i said thanks but no thanks love the cars but not at that price


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

ho3taz said:


> i called a snapon dealer today and he told me the cost $110.00 i said thanks but no thanks love the cars but not at that price


 WOW!!!!!! And ouch!!!

Yes, at that price, I can see there's going to be a hole in my LL collection as well.

Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

If you break them, can you take them back to the Snap On dealer for a new one?

Snap On warranties are really good.

Rich


----------

